# CPT Code Help-Pediatric patient



## wpienaar (Mar 14, 2011)

Pediatric patient tripped and fell, injured finger causing an avulsion of his finger nail..  Dr cleaned wound , pushed nail back down and tacked (sutured) it down for healing.  What CPT code do I use?


----------



## OBcoder2017 (Mar 14, 2011)

Since there was a repair (suture) could you consider 12001?


----------



## NaliniAAPC (Mar 14, 2011)

Hi,
Yes you can code suture repair series ....

Regards,
Nalini CPC


----------

